# Kahr PM9 Grips



## rhowell

Does anyone have Hogue Grips on their PM9? If so, which product number? Thanks


----------



## YFZsandrider

The only grips you can "add" to your polymer Kahr are either the ones featured on the Kahr site or a Hogue Handall Jr, which works extremely well, and once in place, will not come off or shift around. They also add a little bit of a swell to the handle which , in my opinion, really transforms the feel of it in your hand. I highly recommend it, just my 2 cents!


----------



## rhowell

*Hogue Grips*

Got it, like it, thanks!


----------



## backyardshooter

*A-Grips*



YFZsandrider said:


> The only grips you can "add" to your polymer Kahr are either the ones featured on the Kahr site or a Hogue Handall Jr, which works extremely well, and once in place, will not come off or shift around. They also add a little bit of a swell to the handle which , in my opinion, really transforms the feel of it in your hand. I highly recommend it, just my 2 cents!


I have the A grips on my 2 kahrs they ar the only way to go


----------



## heritage1909

CT Laser Grips

I just received mine yesterday. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## tduinc

Hogue JR Hand all works very welll


----------



## Ricky59

I like the finger grip part of the hogue grips.
Locks it in the hand a bit ..


----------



## tduinc

handall JR..............really adds to the grip and aids control


----------



## npnett

Quick Grip slip-on grip enhancer for glock26,36 best for pm 9 .


----------

